# update- juvi blind?



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

ok.. i had him in a 25 gal but ijust bought a divider and now hes back in the 55.. i took some pics hes healing i can tell.. but will his eye heal? it looks like a BLACK eye here are some pics .. wut do u think will he heal? or just be a pirate with one eye; )


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

another


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)




----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

:moved: to disease parasite and injury


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

is his eye missing or is it still there?

if its still there to check its vision when the damaged eye is placed agains tank see if it responds to your quick movement ni front of the tank :







:


----------



## Johnpe123 (May 10, 2003)

the eyes still there.. look @ the pics







he is really aggresive and not afraid of anything so quick movement dont really help.. i do it and he doesnt even care.. i have even pet him and he doesnt even care like hes not scared of anything..


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

well, once the piranha calms down some and is moving slowly in front of the glass, just move quickly with your hand and see if it responds to that, on the good side and the bad side, see if there is a difference in the reaction. :smile:


----------

